# Found a Few Horses I Like For Sale...What Do You Think?



## Corazon Lock (Dec 26, 2011)

I am tentatively looking for a new competition partner after my beloved gelding, Rusty, permanently injured himself and has been retired. I found these two horses and just wondered what you guys think.

I'm an advanced beginner or a little more maybe, and I'm looking for something that I could take to the hunter or jumper rings and eventing possibly, as well as something that could mosey on down some trails. I'm not looking for a high end competitive horse, but I am looking for something that's reliable and safe but might be a little bit challenging...bascially...I don't want a deadhead. I want something that can last my experience level for a while. So can you guys give me your general thoughts on these horses? I'll link the ads and some videos. 

Soo...this first one is a 10 or 11 year old Appendix gelding. In addition to the ad, the trainer says that he is schooled at 2'9. 
AD: DreamHorse.com Horse ID: 1837578 - Kirby
Videos: 







 
The second horse I sort of like is a TB/Connemara cross. But the owner told me she has a windswept leg but it has never affected her soundness, even in regular jumping and dressage training for 5 years. What to make of that?

AD: DreamHorse.com Horse ID: 1809644 - Scarlet Dawn
Videos:
















 
The last horse I like is this 11 year old Standardbred. The only thing that I might dislike is that he is a little antsy on trails without another horse, but I think that could be cured fairly easily as I make riding on the roads part of my routine. 

AD: Dressage and Jumper Gelding
Videos:








 
Thanks for your input.


----------



## SaddleStrings (May 15, 2012)

I like the standardbred. He moves nice and seems really honest at jumping.


----------



## SorrelHorse (Apr 9, 2009)

I like the little grey, the first one, the most.


----------



## SnowCowgirl (Jun 3, 2010)

if someone admits to a horse being a "little antsy", be careful, maybe he's more than a little. Be certain to take him out on the trails alone before you buy him. It can be REALLY difficult to find a horse who will be safe and reliable on trails by himself. In my opinion, that could potentially be your greatest challenge. 

I'd go look at all of them, ride all of them, and try to arrange for a trial before buying


----------



## StarfireSparrow (Jan 19, 2009)

I like the grey the best, but in the video his trot looks either restricted or like he is off in the hind end. 

I like the standardbred, but I would look at him moving freely if you can because his canter in his dressage test looked odd to me. I also agree that if they say antsy, it can mean fruity, so look into that. 

Based on things the rider does with her, I would be willing to bet that the tbx needs more schooling than they are letting on, or they have rushed her and left holes. In both canter videos, you can see the rider have to set her up very deliberately with wide low hands to ask for the lead.


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians (Nov 14, 2010)

I liked the grey OK but not $4K worth. I didn't like the TBx at all. Heavy on the forehand, throws her head up before the canter depart, rushing the fences......bleh. The Standie is the one I thought looked most promising IF he's not a total nutter out on trail. I would make any purchase contingent on your ability to ride him out by yourself, and feel safe on him. Otherwise, I'd keep looking.


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

The grey. He is willing, steady and his very much improveable gaits. The standardbred is ok , but jumps in a labored way. He has to throw his head up to get his feet over. The grey is a nice little horse who I bet is fun to ride and will probably make a good trail horse, too.

The Connemara is not free in her hind (barely reaches under herself ), which is a shame because that mix is oftena a great one.

go for the grey.


----------



## Inga (Sep 11, 2012)

My vote is for the Standardbred of the 3 that you posted. His Canter is a bit funny but my guess he was a pacer and he needs more work at it. I agree with the others about riding him first to make sure he isn't a nut case on trails. It is quite possible his owner is just honest and wants the best placement for him as well but... don't count on it. Always assume they are dishonest until proven otherwise. Sad that one has to be that way but... I learned the hard way not to just trust others. I bet most folks that make that comment did the same at some point in their lives. Goog Luck.


----------



## SunnyMeadeFarm (Sep 3, 2012)

I like the standardbred. The TBx is okay, just something I wouldn't choose. I really didn't like the appendix, Am I the only one that thinks he is really awkward looking? Maybe I am just crazy but he looks like he got the QH body with long gangly TB legs.


----------



## gypsygirl (Oct 15, 2009)

the only one i would go look at would be the grey, he looks promising and his slight unbalance around corners i would attribute to the way he is being ridden. he is being restricted and not allowed to move forward. she how the riders hands are planted and her body is moving a lot ? he is not quite in front of the leg enough and hes slightly on the forehand. these are things that can easily be fixed, and $4k is a great price for him, you can probably even talk them down because it seems like the need to sell.


----------



## Canterklutz (Jul 20, 2012)

To be honest I don't really like any of these horses.:-| I guess if I had to choose one it would be the grey. But I would never pay $4k for him. The STB sometimes hangs his right leg over the jump even though they are tiny and looks very taxing for him just to get over them. 


I think you can find a way more athletic and better schooled horse for less the price if you keep looking.


----------



## WesternRider88 (Oct 30, 2012)

I like the first one and the last one the most. They look like they would be good horses.


----------



## Corazon Lock (Dec 26, 2011)

My price range is basically under $3500...is that reasonable for what I'm looking for? CanterKlutz, I'm interested to know what you don't like about the grey.


----------



## gypsygirl (Oct 15, 2009)

im interested too, i didnt see any major flaws in the grey, and im betting they would take an offer.


----------



## Canterklutz (Jul 20, 2012)

The grey does a bit of head wagging in response to the rider's hands. His trot is unrhythmical and makes me suspect he may be sore in his back or hind end. Then again it is mostlikely due to the way he is being ridden. I would definitely have an exam done though.


----------



## gypsygirl (Oct 15, 2009)

those are all things that are *probably* caused by the rider. unlike that 3rd horses bad canter, which can *probably* only be slightly improved upon.


----------



## Corazon Lock (Dec 26, 2011)

Yeah, I actually noticed the headwagging too. But it made me think of Rusty when he was first in training. He'd cock his head to one side when we trotted but hadn't done that in forever once I learned to get out of his face. 

I've been looking some more but nothing else really good has come up. Iowa doesn't have that many jumping horses, and usually they're super expensive around here it seems like. You either find prospects or horses with exorbitant show records. I just want one that's generally safe. I can work with a horse some, but there's no way I have enough time or skill to train a horse fully. 

Also, the way the weather has been concerns me. Kinda hard to do a test ride outside if it's as cold as it's been...or maybe I'm being a wuss. Lol.


----------



## LiveJumpLove (Dec 29, 2012)

I thought the grey was nice, very smooth got lead changes, looks like he likes to jump and could excel in a lot of things but, I dont think hes worth $4,000. The STB was cute but he looked as if he had to make a LOT of effort to get over the jump, Hunter judges look for a horse that looks as if he is happy to jump and rider doesn't have to urge him on, a horse that is willing. I think that's what the grey one looks like and the grey seems like he could do Jumper as well so I would go with the grey one!


----------



## ItsNOWandFOREVER (Dec 29, 2012)

Id say the stb! Theyre a great breed! Although maybe a little nutty out on trails, you could always do some excersies to help that problem but the stb looks to be the best for your experience. Thats the one id choose and im the same level rider as you.


----------



## Corazon Lock (Dec 26, 2011)

Yeah, I'm thinking the grey isn't worth $4000 either. But I do like him best. 

I was wondering, was the Standie bad over the jumps because he jumps bad or because his rider did not ask for enough impulsion? 

The Connemara/Thoroughbred cross is out for me. The windswept leg, what you guys said on her training, and frankly, I've got two geldings (the limpy and the oldie!). I think it would be best to get another gelding. 

I emailed on a few others too. I'll put up pics and vids once I hear back. 

OTHERWISE...I do have another option. I should add that I'm in community college right now and am going to university in the fall (moving out). I would like to have a horse to event with down at the college because there's an eventing coach nearby. I'd have to board, and I'm trying to get enough money to do so for the two years (instead of taking it out of my savings). My parents are paying for my college fortunately, so I don't have to worry about that. I think it would be good to have an outlet. But my parents worry that I might not have enough time for the horse. Input?

Anyway, I have a neighbor who owns horses who also happens to be one of my managers at work. She has horses, but she's into barrel racing and western pleasure. It just so happens that she has this horse who she tried to train for western pleasure but is just too "English." He's an Appaloosa who was trained to jump before she bought him. Apparently he's got a bit of an attitude, but she said she's willing to let me borrow him for showing so he's just not sitting around. She'd never sell him; he's her baby! He sounds a lot like my Rusty. She said I could come try him and see if he works out.

My riding coach has lesson horses, but most of them are already booked for the shows this summer. The ones that aren't include the lazy, fat QH, the hyper, mischievous Saddlebred, the lazy-beginner-tye/untrained right now to jump QH, the bossy and big jumper pony Mustang, the crazy OTTB, and the bucking bratty QH that is an amazing hunter when she's not throwing fits. ...I am not seeing any of these working out really. Besides, I'd like to have a bond with my horse, like Rusty and I did. It made everything more special. A once a week lesson just isn't as wonderful when the horse has different riders and when you don't know the horse muzzle to tail like you do when you own it.

So...I'm at a crossroads here. That's why I'm tentatively looking. But I know if I want to buy I should do so no later than early spring so I'll have a great feel/bond with the horse before the summer shows.


----------



## LiveJumpLove (Dec 29, 2012)

The Stb was just, it seems as if he just lifts up the front and doesn't put the jump into it, I don't know exactly how to explain it, he just seems to have a slight hesitation before jumps. I don't know if anyone else agrees but that's what I think.


----------



## soenjer55 (Dec 4, 2011)

I haven't looked at the sale links, so I'm just going by the videos... 
I like the grey and the the standardbred. The mare seems like she would need more work. She is really heavy on the forehand, she has troubles with her transitions, she rides with her neck up... I think she'd be more of a project than the other two.
The grey looked to be steady and calm, and he seems to know what he's doing. The standardbred looks like he has a bit less training/ not as sure, but he seems calm. He seemed honest over the jumps but he didn't jump as neatly as the grey. In fact to me he just doesn't seem to be as put together as the grey, probably because he has less training/experience.
I think that it depends on how much work you want to put in- the grey would take the least, the mare would take the most, I'm willing to bet that she's missing some training... I feel like the mare would need a bit of re-training, while the standardbred already has solid training but not too much of it.
I think these are all viable options, they all look to be calm enough, it's just a matter of how much you're willing to put into the new horse. Since you said you wanted a bit more of a challenge, I'm thinking that the standie might be more of a middle ground for you. Do you know if the mare is a good trail horse?
Maybe narrow it down to two and go see them. 
These are my thoughts, I hope they're helpful.


----------



## soenjer55 (Dec 4, 2011)

Corazon Lock said:


> Yeah, I'm thinking the grey isn't worth $4000 either. But I do like him best.
> 
> I was wondering, was the Standie bad over the jumps because he jumps bad or because his rider did not ask for enough impulsion?
> 
> ...


I think the appy sounds like a good deal- I'm assuming you'd just be riding and taking care of him and you wouldn't be paying a lease or anything, so no basically no strings attached. 
Haha, I was in a really similar situation, actually- my heart horse injured his knee and became only sound for trails, and so I went looking for a new horse. I ended up with a 2 year old arabian colt and although he's a fantastic horse, I kind of wish I had waited and thought it all through more. Remember not to rush; the right horse will come to you. The appy sounds like a great plan B until you find another horse to own and really bond with; who knows, maybe he'll be it. Good luck!


----------



## Corazon Lock (Dec 26, 2011)

Thanks. Yes, my manager says I could just borrow her horse if we "hit it off." I'm not sure if I would even really be caring for him, since she's my neighbor and has a better setup for horses than I do. We'll see in the spring. She's actually brought it up more than once, except she kept trying to sell him to me! 

I've decided that I need to get a second opinion on Rusty before I move forward with anything, just for a peace of mind. He's my heart horse, and it's not easy giving up on him. 

I also found a 5 year old OTTB that is super quiet and non-spooky, according to his owner. She rehomes ex-racehorses for a living - the terms are if I ever want to sell him, she gets first right of refusal, and if she can't buy him back, she gets to help advertise the horse in the resale process. He's jumping and sounds like a real gentleman. Maybe I will upload pics later. 

Any other thoughts guys? I love all the advice, so please, let me hear it!


----------



## heymckate (Nov 23, 2010)

First, I'm so sorry about Rusty. I've enjoyed reading your posts about him, so I was so sad to hear about his injury. 

I'm a big fan of OTTBs, so I think it's worth checking out. They can be VERY athletic jumpers! However, I'd be curious about how much retraining he's had if he's only 5 (6 today?). Keep in mind that retraining an OTTB is definitely a different experience than your average horse. They're very willing and incredibly intelligent, but sometimes you have to think out of the box with them a bit. Does your trainer/instructor have any experience with OTTBs? If so, that would be incredibly helpful.

Question: Would it be out of the realm of possibility to maybe travel a little ways to look at a horse? For instance, you will probably find a far broader selection of hunter/jumpers in the Chicagoland area. Not sure what part of Iowa you live in, but it might be an option to consider.


----------



## Clava (Nov 9, 2010)

MysterySparrow said:


> I like the grey the best, but in the video his trot looks either restricted or like he is off in the hind end.


 
Agree, he looks off or lame or possibly landing toe first.


----------



## Corazon Lock (Dec 26, 2011)

Heymckate,
That made me cry, but in a good way. I didn't know anyone really followed my posts about Rusty. He is so super special (and yes, "special" in mutiple forms!) to me. I'm really trying to branch out in all directions. Tomorrow, I'm calling an equine expert in injuries for a second opinion type of thing.

On Thursday, I am going to see the OTTB. Normally, I wouldn't consider one so young, but he just sounds like a really good match. His owner told me that he's a beginner-friendly type of horse. He trail rides, isn't spooky, and jumps xc jumps and regular ones. She said he doesn't have a mean bone in his body and that he loves being fussed over and groomed. No buck or rear. Of course, I know you can't trust everything you hear, but I do hope that's what he is. I figure looking at horses is good, too. I'm just waiting for a signal from God or something, but I know sitting around doing nothing isn't going to help matters. Besides, all this looking will help me learn more about the horse market and about looking at horses for sale. 

Otherwise, I suppose there's the Appy in my neighbor's (coworker's/manager's) backyard that I could borrow. But I just wonder about all the western training he's had. I guess he did jumping when he was young, like 3 or 4, but not since then. Plus, if something goes bad, I don't want to "mess up" the relationship my manager and I have, because it's a pretty darn good one (lol, I typed darm). 

So, hopefully my friend (who is a good horse person - I highly value her opinion) or my dad can get some pics and videos from the OTTB visit.

Oh, and to answer your questions, my trainer has...4 OTTBs right now, and three of them are going lovely. Gypsy is a pighead, but oh well. 

I would be willing to look more outside the area. I live in North Central Iowa, so Illinois would be quite a drive. But, my dad is kind of my "road trip" buddy, so he might not mind so much. 

Any other thoughts?


----------



## Corazon Lock (Dec 26, 2011)

https://www.facebook.com/#!/photo.php?v=4350307074555&set=vb.1193941121&type=3&theater

Okay, guys, I just have to ask you to critique Rusty over fences - would he have ever been as good I thought he would've been (which was pretty darn good, but I'm biased). Yeah, I was a little hard on the reins - it was our first show, and I was nervous and jerky. Plus, my two-point is...UGH. But look at him!

Oh, I should mention...he also has/had problems with getting his right lead, but that was pretty much fixed this fall. And at the one fence he was trying to avoid the horse poop. He hates stepping in it!


----------



## heymckate (Nov 23, 2010)

All your stories about Rusty remind me of the mustang I leased for several years. I loved that horse to pieces, and we taught each other quite a bit. So I definitely understand how you're feeling! Sadly, the mustang also had a bad paddock injury and chipped off a piece of his patella. I totally understand how you feel about Rusty... when I acknowledged the fact that I might never ride that horse again, I had a pretty epic meltdown!

The TB you're going to look at sounds a LOT like mine!  And if he is... then you have a gem on your hands! Keep us updated on how it goes with him.


----------



## Corazon Lock (Dec 26, 2011)

Anymore advice/a critique on my former hunter?


----------



## Ellieandrose (Apr 27, 2012)

Let me do the horses one post at a time.
First off, the stb. I know what is wrong with his canter. He is pacing not cantering. It isn't THAT obvious but if you look at just his legs you can see it is a two beat stride, not three. I have put a photo up of pacing. He isn't doing it as much as this tho. If you're a beginner if can be very hard to get a horse out of this. His back feet are lagging over jumps because of the pacing. The back legs need to move together were as in pacing they don't. Hope that helps.


----------



## Ellieandrose (Apr 27, 2012)

I like the grey the best. It looks like a nice relaxed hunter. The chestnut rushes at the jumps.


----------



## Corazon Lock (Dec 26, 2011)

Well, the OTTB is out. He needed more training than what I can give him, although I think he will make a nice mount. He had a very jarring trot that I did not like at all! And I wasn't too impressed with his owner...she rode him first and didn't tighten the girth enough. I suppose in hindsight, I should've checked the girth before I got on but...I fell off because the saddle slipped. Poor horse was spooked to death with a saddle under his belly. Not his fault. But he does need more training.

I think I'm looking at the grey next Thursday. The other two horses are pretty much out of my search - I won't be looking at them due to what you guys said. The STB does jump weird, and the chestnut, with what you guys said and her windswept leg, just does not sound good anymore.


For a trained horse in some jumping discipline that's between 5-13 years of age, what price range should I be looking at? Is it reasonable to think they could be under $4000?


----------



## Corazon Lock (Dec 26, 2011)

Anymore advice for me? Otherwise, my boss is still cool with me trying out her Appy. Her husband keeps trying to sell it to me flat out lol. 

But, I think I'm really liking the grey the more I watch the videos. Definitely will get a PPE on him before I buy him, but I think his rider is causing most of his problems. He's just that "all-around" English horse that I'm looking for.


----------



## heymckate (Nov 23, 2010)

Yes, I think it's reasonable to look for a horse like that under $4,000, though you'll probably not get horses ready to go 4'+.

Not sure how far you're willing to travel, but I know of a GREAT horse that matches your description (and I can get you photos!): DreamHorse.com Horse ID: 1841477 - This Is It


----------



## Corazon Lock (Dec 26, 2011)

He looks like a great guy! The only thing is that I have schooled up to 3' and his max is 3'. I showed 2'6" last year as well, though I don't think I'll be moving up a whole lot. He'd be great if I were to switch over to jumpers. Any xc/eventing training? That's what I'm really itching to try.

I guess I'm looking for a gelding that I can grow with and that can mosey down trails and do silly stuff. I'm just afraid that if I got a 2'6" horse, I'd outgrow him in a few years. That would be all fine and dandy, except for this:

I GET WAY TOO ATTACHED. I THINK MOST OF MY HORSES WILL BE LIFERS.

Lol. Any others?


----------



## horsecrazygirl (Apr 23, 2012)

keep looking. you never know what you might find.


----------



## heymckate (Nov 23, 2010)

Corazon Lock said:


> I GET WAY TOO ATTACHED. I THINK MOST OF MY HORSES WILL BE LIFERS.


My horse is a lifer.  Totally understand.


----------



## JessXxX (Oct 30, 2009)

DreamHorse.com Horse ID: 1831368 - Keeler 

This guy sounds like he could be what your looking for, I couldn't help looking for you cos I just love searching the market haha but I live in the uk so he might not be in the right place? 

Or this little girlie: http://www.dreamhorse.com/show_horse.php?form_horse_id=1831521


----------



## Corazon Lock (Dec 26, 2011)

Oh my gosh, that is too funny! I've come across both those horses in my searches. If the grey doesn't work out, I think I will look at Keeler - I was thinking that a few days ago!

I would look at a mare, but I really, really want a gelding because my two other horses (limpy and oldie lol) are both geldings. Plus, I'm not too crazy about "mare" issues - I have enough of them myself!


----------



## JessXxX (Oct 30, 2009)

I'm sorry I couldn't help looking >.< 
I know you don't want a mare but she literally sounds perfect for you xD

2001 Pinto Arabian Mare, $3000 OBO

Also found keeler again but this one has videos! and oh my is he cute! Definitely take a look at him to!

http://www.equinenow.com/horse-ad-640366

I'm sorry I just can't help myself Dx


----------



## Corazon Lock (Dec 26, 2011)

He's cute, but I'm not digging the way he jumps. It seems to be that he just flings himself over and isn't "careful". He's a flat jumper. I just don't like the way he moves, unfortunately.


----------



## JessXxX (Oct 30, 2009)

Oh fair enough, what did you thiink of the little arab mare? There are some videos of her on youtube as well


----------



## Corazon Lock (Dec 26, 2011)

Well guys, I just bought the gray. Got him for $2500, and he jumps great, canters smooth, and is very sweet. I'm getting a vet check done before everything goes through. He does have a shadow in his fetlock and got his first "injection" this year, but the trainer said that's more for maintenance of the joints. This is why I'm doing the PPE.


----------

